# What are your thoughts on all those "low fi study beats" videos?



## Chary (Jun 17, 2021)

For a while now, low fi study beat compilations of soothing music with slow, predictable beats have become popular on YouTube. Every time I check, there's at least two or three on the front page of YouTube, be it just normal music, or game themed. I'm wondering how many people here listen to those and use them for actual studying/work/focusing, given how prevalent they are.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jun 17, 2021)

Yesterday I used one from Megaten, but 99% of the time I don't watch or listen to these kind of videos


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 20, 2021)

Just take some LSD youll get all your study done in about 2-3 hours and actually enjoy doing it


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 20, 2021)

I haven't tried studying to them, but I don't like the way they sound


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 20, 2021)

They are cringe.


----------



## WG481 (Jun 20, 2021)

Not my cup of tea... yet.
The slow beat seems relaxing, but to me, the faster the music, the faster I work. My playlists are techno, AC/DC, DragonForce, and some occasional german disco here and there. I could probably get myself to go through a whole song and get into it, but for now it's just, well, new

For those of you who do like it: it's a really good genre. If you're a musician, I suggest you make more of it. I want to get into it at some point. Add some nice melodies here or there and I could definitely listen to it. I like melodies.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2021)

Back in my University days, I listened to the older versions of Lo-Fi, basically just called Electronic Music at the time.
Most of my records were Café del Mar releases and, nowadays, I think they call themselves Chillout Music.

The Genre is continually changing, so I'm not sure what this will be called in the future.

What I found was that for Designing and Writing, I really couldn't focus with Music that has Lyrics I understand.
As such, for those Study settings, I would either choose Tracks in a Language I don't or Instrumental.

That said, I find EDM Instrumentals give me the best performance in doing Creative Work that isn't Writing.
The Euphoric nature of the Genre really lends well to getting things done and giving you a sense of satisfaction in Task Completion.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 22, 2021)

they're pretty nice


----------



## Vila_ (Jun 23, 2021)

I have tried studying with them once or twice but nothig beats my man shosty and his symphonies


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 23, 2021)

Chary said:


> For a while now, _low fi_ study beat compilations of soothing music with slow, predictable beats have become popular on YouTube. Every time I check, there's at least two or three on the front page of YouTube, be it just normal music, or game themed. I'm wondering how many people here listen to those and use them for actual studying/work/focusing, given how prevalent they are.


*Lo-Fi* is a gente I'm aware of, and I admit having some favourite singers. But those "Low-Fi Beats for Studying" ain't my thing. I've never heard any of those videos and I never will.

Speaking of which:


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

In my personal opinion, _Low-Fi_ is going to be one more cringy thing that I will inevitably avoid in the future. I've been hearing some groups since 2008 but meh, I'm more into Trip-Hop.

Like, people (stupid teens) will be: "HuUuuR I oNlY gEt rElaxEd wiTh LoWfAy mY lIfe sUckS i LosT 1 FollOwer on InsTagrAm I nEed mY StarBucKs cAppUchIno aNd LoWfAy BesT gEnre EvEr"


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 23, 2021)

They're a bit chill for my taste but they make for good relaxation music before bed. Not bad at all.


----------



## jaymc (Jun 30, 2021)

I find them really useful for when I'm working and need music without lyrics


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 30, 2021)

I mean, its no chiptune, is it >:3


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 30, 2021)

I like them, but I also don't like that I like them. I think they get too many views and probably ad revenue for using other artist's music and art.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 25, 2021)

There okay, they hit my mix every once in awhile.  If you like them you should sub My analog journal.   Same vibe, higher quality.


----------



## Minox (Jul 27, 2021)

I could see how they might be good for studying, but for work I find that it's often a lot easier to get things done with something that has better pacing/more energy.


----------



## Thardus (Jul 27, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> There okay, they hit my mix every once in awhile.  If you like them you should sub My analog journal.   Same vibe, higher quality.




I love 70s Japanese Jazz. You might like Ryo Fukui. Very talented


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 27, 2021)

Well don't look at me. I'm here to play hard rock or heavy metal


----------

